
A Seamless, Client-Centric Programming Model for Type Safe Web Applications [pdf] - lelf
http://haste-lang.org/haskell14.pdf
======
al2o3cr
"Seamless" appears to have lost most of its meaning - personally, it doesn't
really apply if you can't even get through "Hello World" without spamming
"this is server code" and "this is client code" everywhere...

~~~
jarcane
I think the problem is that the web as we know it was not fundamentally
designed to be seamless.

We decry it now, but it was the reason that Flash took off in the first place:
you could just make your app in Flash, and all you needed to know otherwise
was just enough of a template to load the plugin content.

Compare that to today, where the browser is an amalgam of at least three
different languages (more if you're using something like this), and I struggle
to understand how 'seamless' is likely to be possible.

